# Orlando Owners/ Travellers - Electronic Tolls?



## Bogeygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all - being from the Toronto area I know all about electronic toll roads but didn't think there were any in Florida until our recent trip to Lakeshore Reserve in October. We rented from Hertz and since we've been to Orlando a number of times took our usual route from the airport. We pretty much know where all the tolls plazas are. Wrong!

About a month later I get billed for something called Platepass from Hertz. Apparently there is an electronic toll we passed through on 528 west from the airport.  Hertz has something called Platepass which supposedly bills tolls to your credit card plus an admin fee. As Hertz Gold members we went directly to our car and no one talked to us about Platepass. So we were billed for this electronic toll plus a $25 admin fee for "using" Platepass for the week of our rental.  

Has anyone else encountered this? Is this standard route from the airport now part of an electronic toll road that we car renters cant avoid? Seems like the minute we enter this road we're sucked into the Platepass system. We always stopped at the toll plazas we encountered and paid cash tolls during our visit which is what I'd prefer to do. The admin fee for for the "convenience" of being able to drive through the Sunpass lanes ends up costing more than any tolls we would ever pay during an Orlando vacation.

Carol


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 11, 2012)

Good to know.  When arriving in Melbourne, Fl a couple months, I overheard this being explained to someone else at the Hertz counter, but wasn't really paying attention because I wasn't going on any tollroads.  I assumed it was optional and didn't know there was an additional charge for it.


----------



## NKN (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm assuming it is something like what we have up here in Maine.  If your personal car has a toll transponder in it, and you are making a business trip and don't want your personal account charged, you need to remove the transponder from the window and insert it in a special envelope, to keep it from functioning.

My husband is a Hertz Gold member also, uses it a lot on business, and less on personal. I bet it is hidden in the fine print, somewhere, about whether or ot you want the toll pass included.  He said he never has the tolls included in his business vehicles.  So Hertz is being told that at some point.

I seem to remember we had the same thing once, a long time ago.  But, it's one of those issues you get hit with once but you don't let it happen twice.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

Usually the plate pass is in "locked mode" when you pick up the car (it's encased in a cover that shields it from being used unless you actively open it).  It sounds like yours may have been "unlocked/open" when you picked up the car (hopefuuly, no one in your party opened it in error).  If you paid cash at every toll, you were double charged because an open plate pass will be activated/charged even in the cash lane (all lanes generally accept the pass).  

If this is the case, you should complain to Hertz.  

One other caveat ... If you took the north route (best for Lakeshore), I think there is at least one spot where the highway divides into cash lanes and Sun Pass lanes - you could have been in the wrong lanes and not even realized it.  But, the system shouldn't have picked up the plate pass unless it was open.  Those who do this in error, without a plate pass, are subject to a $100 ticket.    Even with a closed pass, it's possible Hertz has set up "bill by plate," which would save the $100 ticket, but potentially activate the plate pass even if locked.  If you had just one or two small charges, the wrong lane scenario is likely.  If you had four or more charges, you double paid with an unlocked/open plate pass.

Hope this helps - I know it's a little confusing.  I'd write an old fashioned complaint letter to Hertz (I think they're more effective than an email, but that's just me!).  Good luck!  I paid over $25 for a 60 cent toll once (willingly opened it/unlocked it to use the fast lane).  Using it just once triggered a $5/day service fee - something like that.  I don't remember the details and it may have been Avis since I use both regularly.  I'm all for them including a transponder to save time in express lanes, but the service fees are predatory, IMO, and so now I refuse to play along.  I make sure mine is locked before I leave the lot.


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 11, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> Usually the plate pass is in "locked mode" when you pick up the car (it's encased in a cover that shields it from being used unless you actively open it).  It sounds like yours may have been "unlocked/open" when you picked up the car (hopefuuly, no one in your party opened it in error).  If you paid cash at every toll, you were double charged because an open plate pass will be activated/charged even in the cash lane (all lanes generally accept the pass).
> 
> If this is the case, you should complain to Hertz.
> 
> ...



We were in Florida recently on vacation from the UK. The Hertz Car I picked up at Miami Airport for the 2 week vacation had a small sticker on the windshield on the drivers side. When I read this it stated that on some Toll Roads there were no toll booths and that the hire car would be charged using the registration plate at the rear of the vehicle - this would be photographed when passing the now unmanned too booth. The main route in Florida that was now unmanned is the Turnpike !! Toll charges would be billed to me via the credit card used to pay for the rental car.

We avoided the Turnpike and the only toll roads we used had cash toll booths open.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> Usually the plate pass is in "locked mode" when you pick up the car (it's encased in a cover that shields it from being used unless you actively open it).  It sounds like yours may have been "unlocked/open" when you picked up the car (hopefuuly, no one in your party opened it in error).  If you paid cash at every toll, you were double charged because an open plate pass will be activated/charged even in the cash lane (all lanes generally accept the pass).
> 
> If this is the case, you should complain to Hertz.
> 
> ...



Hi - I called Hertz Customer Service and got the additional fees refunded. But he explained to me that in Florida, or at least in the Orlando area there are no transponders in the cars. They photograph the plates. We absolutely know we didn't inadvertently go through a SunPass lane. The issue is that more and more tolls will no longer provide an option to pay a cash toll. It would be good to know when you are about to head onto an electronic toll road. Problem is, once you're on one you're stuck. The plate has been photographed. 

We're off to Orlando in April again and I'll make a point of researching the toll routes and making a point of stopping at the counter to confirm whether we are able to "opt out " of plate pass.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 11, 2012)

Bogeygirl said:


> Hi - I called Hertz Customer Service and got the additional fees refunded. But he explained to me that in Florida, or at least in the Orlando area there are no transponders in the cars. They photograph the plates. We absolutely know we didn't inadvertently go through a SunPass lane. The issue is that more and more tolls will no longer provide an option to pay a cash toll. It would be good to know when you are about to head onto an electronic toll road. Problem is, once you're on one you're stuck. The plate has been photographed.
> 
> We're off to Orlando in April again and I'll make a point of researching the toll routes and making a point of stopping at the counter to confirm whether we are able to "opt out " of plate pass.





You should contact Sun Pass prior to traveling.  I investigated this several years ago, and they would allow out of state persons to purchase or be hooked up with a visitors pass for their trip.

This situation is very annoying for both residents and visitors who really aren't into the electronic age!   This just adds to the bottom line of the rental car agencies...... at the users expense!

Contact them and post how you make out.



.


----------



## NKN (Nov 11, 2012)

Just found a link which explains the situation.

http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2011/feb/17/florida-turnpike-convert-electronic-toll-collect/


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

The no toll booth situation is not yet state wide.  There are definitely still toll booths near the Orlando airport.  I ran into a situation about a year ago on the outskirts of Orlando where a booth was unmanned and I had to take an envelope and mail 50 cents!  

Bogeygirl - I'm surprised Hertz said they have no transponders.  I've had them numerous times, including in Orlando, but perhaps it was Avis.  It's also been a while (I've lived in FL for the past two years so don't think I've rented a car here during that timeframe).  I'm glad they waived the fees!  So, are they basically saying no customers should ever use a "cash lane" because you'll get double billed?  The plate program is supposed to only kick in if you use an unmanned lane.  Very confusing response by Hertz.

I use my SunPass in Miami almost every day.  The express lanes on 95 have a variable fee between downtown Miami and the Broward county line.  Sometimes it's 50 cents ... But when you see $7.50 to go ~15 miles, you know it's a bad traffic day!


----------



## Bogeygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> The no toll booth situation is not yet state wide.  There are definitely still toll booths near the Orlando airport.  I ran into a situation about a year ago on the outskirts of Orlando where a booth was unmanned and I had to take an envelope and mail 50 cents!
> 
> Bogeygirl - I'm surprised Hertz said they have no transponders.  I've had them numerous times, including in Orlando, but perhaps it was Avis.  It's also been a while (I've lived in FL for the past two years so don't think I've rented a car here during that timeframe).  I'm glad they waived the fees!  So, are they basically saying no customers should ever use a "cash lane" because you'll get double billed?  The plate program is supposed to only kick in if you use an unmanned lane.  Very confusing response by Hertz.
> 
> I use my SunPass in Miami almost every day.  The express lanes on 95 have a variable fee between downtown Miami and the Broward county line.  Sometimes it's 50 cents ... But when you see $7.50 to go ~15 miles, you know it's a bad traffic day!



Yup - no transponders. And if there was one I would have noticed it since I have one in my own car - we have a major electronic toll road just north of Toronto. The guy I spoke to was actually from Platepass. He looked at the info re: my rental and said the electronic toll was on 528 w Beachline expressway so this was just as we were leaving the airport. 

I'm going to check the suggestion of a SunPass since using Platepass means you get billed for the tolls plus the admin fee.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 11, 2012)

Why not get a SunPass? They are free, you just have to load them with an initial prepaid amount.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

Agree with above ... If you visit a couple of times per year, it's probably worth buying one.


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 11, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Why not get a SunPass? They are free, you just have to load them with an initial prepaid amount.



Even out of state/country folks can get them?

First time I ever saw one was on CSI:Miami, where they used it to track the direction of a suspects vehicle.  It's sad that I thought that was sooooo cool!!!


----------



## ExDean (Nov 11, 2012)

*Naples Toll*

When retruning from the dog track (didn't win) to Cypress Harbour in our own car we encountered an "underconstruction eway" with a sign Toll Road.  We got our money ready but never saw a toll booth.  Home free?  No.  When we arrived home there eas a bill for $2.25 toll from THEA.  Guess we were on one of the mystery toll roads.

BTW, we had our own car because we took the AutoTrain to Sanford, FL.  The only way to go!

Larry


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

I know out of state can for sure - I put one in dd's car (LA plates).  I see a lot of Canadian plates down here ... I would think they can get one too but I don't know for sure.

I don't think they're free.  IIRC, the permanent one (sticker) is a lot cheaper then the one you can move from car to car.

www.sunpass.com


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 11, 2012)

SunPass transponders are not free.  From the SunPass website:
SunPass Slim Portable Transponder -- $25.00 + Initial Load
SunPass Mini Sticker Transponder -- $4.99 + Initial Load

There are staffed cash booths at all toll plazas on the major expressways.
But some are combo-lanes at which one can pay cash + trigger an electronic toll.
That may well be what happened here.

_The Turnpike Extension in South Florida,_ and a few other connectors are electronic only.
.
.
.


----------



## ExDean (Nov 11, 2012)

*No Toll Booth*

We never encountered any toll booth or pass through gate.  They got our picture, but I have no idea where. But we got the bill.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> A few obscure connectors are electronic only, but one finds them by accident.



The all electronic collections are becoming much more common.  I think Miami-Dade county is complete.  Much of the Veterans and Polk Expressways (Tampa) are cashless.  If the state bills you "by plate number," there's only a small administrative fee.  It's the rental companies that have turned this into a money maker...or extra money maker, I should say.

My brother drove down from Orlando recently.  His GPS sent him down the turnpike.  I had him get off at 595 in Fort Lauderdale.  It was ~$25.  On the way home, he took I95 the whole way (free, except for Orlando airport related tolls).  It took 10 minutes longer.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Nov 14, 2012)

*get a SunPass*

Get a Sun Pass sticker. $5 plus prepaid amount, totally worth it.  We got one for our summer RV trip.  Applied online and recieved it in the mail at my VA home within 10 days.  Previous year we got billed by plate and were charged $35 for the trip to the keys and back.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 14, 2012)

As prior posters have mentioned, none of the Orlando-area toll plazas are electronic-only; they all have a cash option.  However, some of them are unmanned, so you will need a roll of quarters with you.

If you rent, consider renting from National/Alamo/Enterprise.  They use a system called TollPass, which charges you posted tolls plus $2/day.  The $2/day is only on days you use the toll-by-plate lanes, and there is a maximum of $6 for the entire rental period.  I'm happy to pay $4-$6 per trip to avoid the cash lanes.

Details for various rental agencies here:
https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 14, 2012)

*TomTom GPS Unit Navigates Toll-Free Routes.*

Last time I rented a car in Orlando (from Avis), it came equipped with a toll road transponder -- with on-off switch -- that I could use to get through all the speedy toll lanes & have the fees added to my rental car bill. 

No good. 

I switched off the transponder & drove toll-free via alternate routes mapped out for me electronically by my own TomTom GPS, which I cleverly brought with me just in case.

I am OK with road & bridge tolls when those routes are the only way to go, or are clearly the best way (e.g., U.S. 50/301 over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge).  Otherwise, I don't mind driving the city streets & neighborhood roads, toll free. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 14, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> SunPass transponders are not free.  From the SunPass website:
> SunPass Slim Portable Transponder -- $25.00 + Initial Load
> SunPass Mini Sticker Transponder -- $4.99 + Initial Load
> 
> ...



That is interesting because when I bought mine it was $25, I was sure all of which went to the account as prepaid. This was 5 years ago and you are right, it has changed and they are no longer free. I have an older one that has batteries and beeps. In either case one should at least get a sticker and avoid the hassle. They didn't have the stickers 5 years ago. Drawback to the sticker is not being able to move it from car to car if needed.

UPDATE: The mini is actually free. As soon as you open a new account they give the $4.99 back as a toll credit.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 15, 2012)

As I have said on other posts about Florida's toll (tax) roads, one thing is true: not required. Save your money and skip the tolls. Not one single spot in Florida requires them. Even if you're in Orlando and you're heading to Miami, you don't need to use the Ronald Reagan (aka Florida) Turnpike.

TS


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 15, 2012)

We encountered a photo only toll road outside Toronto on a trip to Owen Sound a few years ago.  

There were signs to let us know we were about to enter a toll road.  No booths on or off, just trestle-like objects with cameras shooting our rear plate.

After we returned home to Ohio we got a bill in the mail for using the road.  As I remember it was quite high for the number of miles traveled.

I don't mind paying for using roads but I don't understand Ohio, USA giving my personal info to Ontario, Canada.:annoyed:

I won't use that road again and if that's the only way to that area, I won't be visiting any time soon.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2012)

> one thing is true: not required


This is so.  But, often, the toll road will get you where you want to go more quickly.  In the MCO->attractions zone example, it's about 30 minutes using 419, and about 45 if you avoid tolls.  In general, you can spend money to save time, or spend time to save money. Which you choose is a matter of personal preference.

And, there are times when the toll road doesn't really save you much of anything.  A good GPS will find those for you.


----------



## EileenL (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a problem with the rental cars - automatically have some type of toll thing embedded in the windshield - must talk to the rental car company before venturing out on the road - not sure how you opt out - but you can 

everyone telling people to buy a sticker or transponder only works on your personal car not a rental unless you want to pay for others - might work on rental if removable - and you register the rental and remember to unregistered its plate at the end of your visit - just better to pay cash - yes there are booths where there isn't anyone but I believe they still except cash - get rolls and rolls of quarters from the bank


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2012)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




EileenL said:


> just better to pay cash - yes there are booths where there isn't anyone but I believe they still except cash - get rolls and rolls of quarters from the bank


One time the automated toll gate (you know, the kind where you toss coins into a little basket on your way through) was not working.  I dropped the exact amount into the hopper.  Nothing happened.  Thinking I might have counted the coins wrong, I flung in 1 more quarter.  No good. 

I got out & looked into the hopper.  Down below the basket a turntable was going round & round.  Stuck on it, still visible but so far down that nobody could get at it without special tools, was a piece of paper money -- $1, I think.  

The dollar bill did not keep the machine from gobbling up coins dropped in, but it did keep the coins from registering.  So the signal light stayed red no matter how many coins anyone added. 

I got back into the car & drove through the red signal light.  The bell rang & no doubt the photo-enforcer took a picture of my rear license tag as I drove past the malfunctioning toll gate. 

I expected to get a nastygram from the toll road authority, but that never happened.  

With paper money acceptors on so many vending machines & slot machines & supermarket automatic check-out lanes these days, I'm surprised the toll road administrators don't equip their unattended automatic toll booths with paper money slots -- so doofuses won't clog up the coin baskets by dropping in dollar bills.   

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 15, 2012)

EileenL said:


> This is a problem with the rental cars - automatically have some type of toll thing embedded in the windshield - must talk to the rental car company before venturing out on the road - not sure how you opt out - but you can
> 
> everyone telling people to buy a sticker or transponder only works on your personal car not a rental unless you want to pay for others - might work on rental if removable - and you register the rental and remember to unregistered its plate at the end of your visit - just better to pay cash - yes there are booths where there isn't anyone but I believe they still except cash - get rolls and rolls of quarters from the bank



Actually it is very easy to use a "portable" unit with rentals - they should be, but do not have to be, registered to the exact plate involved. If they aren't physically present in the vehicle the plate is NOT used to charge back to that account - it goes to the registered owner of the plate (the rental company).  Just be sure not to leave the unit in the rental car & you are safe. 

It is also easy to avoid the "automatic" and way overpriced access some rentals have now. Many have a box to disable them and those that don't use a plate system that will be overridden by a personal sending unit you may carry with you. 

Overall if you are in an area frequently it can pay to have your own transponder. And yes, there are more and more exits (especially the remote ones that exit EXACTLY where you want to go!) that will NOT accept cash. Period. It is transponder or no legal exit for you.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2012)

*Virginia E-Z Pass No Good In Florida.*




timeos2 said:


> Overall if you are in an area frequently it can pay to have your own transponder. And yes, there are more and more exits (especially the remote ones that exit EXACTLY where you want to go!) that will NOT accept cash. Period. It is transponder or no legal exit for you.


Now thinking about getting a Florida E-Z Pass, just for timeshare travels.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 15, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Now thinking about getting a Florida E-Z Pass, just for timeshare travels.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I did this, just for my trips to Orlando.  I live in Florida, but don't need the transponder anywhere other than Orlando.  Just make sure you get the "Portable" $25 unit, not the "Permanent" $5 unit.  You can register license plates to the transponder on-line as you use it in different cars.  I've had 4 or 5 different plates associated with mine at one time.  You need to create a credit balance on your account to get started, but automatic replenishment occurs as your balance drops.  I think you only need a $10 minimum balance.  Check out SunPass.com

This may sound like a pain to set up and administer, but it really isn't, and you'll be glad you did when you zip through a toll booth while those paying cash sit in a long line. And there are usually several toll booths  at fairly short intervals, which makes paying cash a royal PITA.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> ... you don't need to use the Ronald Reagan (aka Florida) Turnpike.



Admiration for the man and a few signs notwithstanding, true Floridians (residents  born+raised here), do not use this designated-name, but rather it's original and best name -- "The Florida Turnpike."
.
.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 25, 2012)

We just got back from Florida and we rented a car from AVIS at the Tampa Bay Airport.  We drove to Vero Beach from Tampa Bay.  Then, drove to Port Canaveral to get on our cruise.  Then, after the cruise, we rented again from Avis to drive from Port Canaveral to Orlando then, Orlando to Tampa Bay.  We had to rent a second car in Port Canaveral because our luggage did not fit (happens when you are traveling with six people).  So, we rented a second vehicle from Dollar car rental.  I was told at the Avis rental place that it was $2.50 convenience fee to use the Toll thing and then, plus the tolls.   We would get a charge on our credit card in a month or so.   There was a device located just below our rear view mirror.  It had an off and on switch as well.   I really just didn't understand all the toll roads.  I swear at one point we passed 6 toll booths.  Here in Northern California we only have them for crossing bridges (They seem to have them more down South).


----------



## andex (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying to figure this out. We are planning few trips to Florida over the next few years! so am contemplating getting one of these little mini. 
https://www.sunpass.com/pdf/MiniWebPDF_E.pdf
One-time fee of 25$. It can be moved from car to car. Hassle is 24 hour to activate to new car rental. They have a automatic debit to your CC to keep card above 10$ on the card. Wondering where I will get screwed? Are there monthly fees on these?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 26, 2012)

andex said:


> Trying to figure this out. We are planning few trips to Florida over the next few years! so am contemplating getting one of these little mini.
> https://www.sunpass.com/pdf/MiniWebPDF_E.pdf
> One-time fee of 25$. It can be moved from car to car. Hassle is 24 hour to activate to new car rental. They have a automatic debit to your CC to keep card above 10$ on the card. Wondering where I will get screwed? Are there monthly fees on these?



No monthly fees - don't sweat the 24hr license change, it's not a critical thing & will work the whole time. It's a real convenient way to go.


----------



## andex (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks john, gives me a bit of confidence! I plan on being in florida 10 weeks in the next year and half! if there is no monthly fees and the licencing is not that critical then this seem like the logical route for me to try! Beats paying crazy fees to the car rental company! 
best regards,


----------



## dwojo (Nov 29, 2012)

andex said:


> Thanks john, gives me a bit of confidence! I plan on being in florida 10 weeks in the next year and half! if there is no monthly fees and the licencing is not that critical then this seem like the logical route for me to try! Beats paying crazy fees to the car rental company!
> best regards,



I have never had a problem with the 24 hrs. I go online at the airport or call and get my rental car plates registered and go through tolls with in 30 minutes  and have never had an issue.


----------

